# Houston - "Man arrested, accused of stolen valor"



## Michael OLeary (6 Feb 2010)

*Man arrested, accused of stolen valor*
Saturday, February 06, 2010

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=7261240



> Kevin Quinn
> More: Bio, E-mail, News Team
> 
> HOUSTON (KTRK) -- He looks like a soldier. He says he's a soldier. But he's not a soldier. And now he is facing charges for lying about his resume. When we started asking questions, so did the FBI.
> ...



More at link.


See also:

http://bostonmaggie.blogspot.com/2010/01/do-you-recognize-this-man.html

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_YlH1XSlujrQ/S1SEdbyqXQI/AAAAAAAAC64/VFV9SskB5Yo/s1600-h/Fake+Soldier.jpg

http://cdrsalamander.blogspot.com/2010/01/launch-ready-pitchfork.html



> His decorations include;
> Round Patch, right side says "Central Intelligence Agency." Ummm yea. Great start.
> 
> Awards:
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Feb 2010)

Looks like a complete fool.   :


----------



## Scott (6 Feb 2010)

We should get man_bear_pig to come out of his hide and take care of this Walt.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Feb 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Looks like a complete fool.   :



More like a loser than fool.

Check out his gotee!

Named, and shamed w/pic, now throw the book at this pathetic POS.

OWDU


----------



## Flap Jack (6 Feb 2010)

Why do these people always wear the most distinguished medals? It just draws more attention to themselves.


----------



## blacktriangle (6 Feb 2010)

I guess this is a good time to bring this up. 

I recently met a guy who "did a tour" in Afghanistan with 2 RCR get this...based in Petawawa....rightt....

So a tour, a year of counselling for PTSD afterwards....and it doesn't end there.

"Para"

"Pathfinder" (I don't even think it's been run since he was old enough to take it)

and some type of "Escape and Evasion" where he was the only guy to "make it out". 

All in three years of service...

I kind of just nodded at all of it and soaked it up. I really didn't want to start a fight, but man it was tempting. What a dishonour to those overseas.


----------



## SocialyDistorted (6 Feb 2010)

Forgive my forum lingo but: FAIL!

Is all that really needs to be said. Plus, he looks like a complete ass.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Feb 2010)

He kind of brings new meaning to the phrase "overdoing it".  

Glad they are prosecuting this dweeb.  Someone should punch the shit out of him when all is said and done too.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Feb 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> He kind of brings new meaning to the phrase "overdoing it".



Yeah, Commander of the Order of the British Empire, no-one would have considered that an unusual award.    :

And that's just the beginning.  Makes you wonder how many walts are out there wearing perfectly plausible and harder to verify groups to match their fantasy lives.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Feb 2010)

Worst of all was he still couldn't get laid.............................well he might at Leavenworth.


----------



## brandon_ (7 Feb 2010)

Did this bloke really think that he could away being the Commander of the British Empire, and a CIA member?   Some people need to think the little things out.


----------



## mariomike (7 Feb 2010)

"Lies from "war vet" are protected speech, civil liberties group says: Rick Strandlof may have lied about being a decorated Iraq War veteran, but those lies are protected by the First Amendment, according to his attorney and a civil liberties organization.
Strandlof, 32, is charged in U.S. District Court in Denver with five misdemeanors related to violating the Stolen Valor Act — specifically, making false claims about receiving military decorations.":
http://www.denverpost.com/news/frontpage/ci_14226551

Not sure about Leavenworth. The guy in this story is charged with misdemeanors, not felonies.

"The act, signed into law in 2006, carries a punishment ranging from fines to six months in prison."

First offence, probably just a fine?

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/wire/sns-ap-us-military-medals-impostors,0,6987503.story

Sort of reminds me of the Nick Nolte character in "Tropic Thunder". 
I think guys in a bar are more likely to tell a chick they are airline pilots. Like in that Leonardo DiCaprio movie.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Feb 2010)

Atleast more people will recognize his face now that it is in the news.  If things work out, he'll live in shame AND get a shit-kicking at some point.

I really do think there IS such a thing as a well-deserved punch in the face.  This guy is living proof IMO.


----------



## kkwd (7 Feb 2010)

An interesting read of his  "Life Story"


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Feb 2010)

The comments were worth a look thru.   :blotto:


----------



## armychick2009 (7 Feb 2010)

Someone is obviously pretty mentally ill, wouldn't you say????


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Feb 2010)

Here's a link with a video from ABC news:  http://www.thesniper.us/?tag=michael-patrick-mcmanus-chan

Also other good links on that site.


----------



## Franko (7 Feb 2010)

Hey, maybe this guy _is _MBP......he's been pretty quiet lately.         ;D

Regards


----------



## RHFC_piper (7 Feb 2010)

Gotta love the nicknames he has been given;

General Douchey McChinpubes

General Ballduster McSoulpatch

Brilliant!!


----------



## Journeyman (7 Feb 2010)

So _that's_ the Frontiersmen Mess Kit   ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Feb 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> So _that's_ the Frontiersmen Mess Kit   ;D


You've got it wrong.  This guy is much too lean to fit into one of their uniforms ;D


----------



## mariomike (7 Feb 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I really do think there IS such a thing as a well-deserved punch in the face.  This guy is living proof IMO.



I agree. More importantly, I think President George Washington - the man who created The Purple Heart,  America's first military decoration -  felt the same way when he wrote:
"Should any who are not entitled to these honors have the insolence to assume the badges of them, they shall be severely punished."
I think Washington would view this as a LIE, not a Freedom of Speech issue.

I think back then Tar and Feathering, then riding out of town on a rail was popular.

One of the reader's comments suggested he should be sentenced to Community Service - cleaning toilets in a local V.A. hospital.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Feb 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> President *George Washington*.....
> I think *back then* Tar and Feathering, then *riding out of town on a rail * was popular.


George Washington (February 22, *1732* – December 14, *1799*)1

*1826*: The first line of rails in the New England States is said to have been laid down at Quincy, Mass., 3 miles in length and pulled by horses. 2

It's a slow day....just waiting for the Superbowl ;D


1. "George Washington," http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Washington
2. "Railroad Timeline History," http://www.sdrm.org/history/timeline/


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2010)

Would tar & feathered then strapped to the back of a horse suffice then?

(My apologies to Edward - the only good pic I could find comes from his era vice Washingtons).


----------



## Journeyman (7 Feb 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Would tar & feathered then strapped to the back of a horse suffice then?


Too kinky for me, thanks  >



> (My apologies to Edward - the only good pic I could find comes from his era vice Washington's).


 You _know_ he's going to get you for that one   :nod:


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Feb 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *1826*: The first line of rails in the New England States is said to have been laid down at Quincy, Mass., 3 miles in length and pulled by horses. 2



I believe that "riding out of town on a rail" referred to a fence rail, not the railroad.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riding_the_rail


----------



## Journeyman (7 Feb 2010)

Well, something learned -- no longer a wasted day   



Every act of conscious learning requires the willingness to suffer an injury to one's self-esteem.  
_ ~Thomas Szasz_


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2010)

Looks like we found the origins of the Sasquatch.


----------



## mariomike (7 Feb 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> Someone is obviously pretty mentally ill, wouldn't you say????



I don't know. But, it seems to be a popular defence for bad behavior, when all else fails. Perhaps too much potty training as an infant? Or, was it society's fault?  
In fact, the defence in the Denver case claims, "that his client suffers from bipolar personality disorder and has other mental health issues."

I think if you have enough money to pay them, a good defence lawyer can beat almost any charge, or at least, get the charges and sentence reduced. Some say ( was it Johnnie Cochrane? ), "Money talks, and B.S. walks".  Although, sometimes even a Conrad Black has to face the music.
What was it Caryl Chessman said about  “fundless and friendless"? Not that these guys are on trial for their lives. 

Here is a story about a U.S. Army Captain who was forced to retire for wearing unearned medals:
http://hamptonroads.com/2009/04/army-captain-accused-wearing-unearned-medals-retire

Another about a USN sailor:
http://hamptonroads.com/2008/01/yorktown-sailor-charged-falsely-wearing-medals

I think we have a thread somewhere about this guy:
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2009/11/phony-navy-medals.html


----------



## Steel Badger (7 Feb 2010)

Just as an aside..... I followed the link to the Legion of Frontiersmen Central Deathstar command page....

Under affiliated units they have a link to the PPCLI.....
Clicked on that an it brought me to the PPCLI page here on Army.ca

Do we have a mole, or is the Techoviking REALLY   His uberness Prince Leopald Waltstein XVI?


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Feb 2010)

Technoviking does not belong to the Frontiersmen; Technoviking pwns the Frontiersmen.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Feb 2010)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> Do we have a mole, or is the Techoviking REALLY   His uberness Prince Leopald Waltstein XVI?


Curses!  Foiled again!


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Feb 2010)

To bring this one back on track:

http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100206/NEWS11/100209810



> *Law barring lies about medals is tested*
> 
> By ASSOCIATED PRESS
> February 06, 2010
> ...


----------



## brandon_ (7 Feb 2010)

that's sickening on how so many people lie about being the military... accutaly, It's sickening so many of these people pretend they get all these medals, and honours, when in fact they did absolutly nothing to deserve this.  

ManBearPig where are you at? ;D


----------



## REDinstaller (7 Feb 2010)

MBP might be a bit busy, those CIA badges are hard to make using a peti point kit. lmfao ;D


----------



## Journeyman (8 Feb 2010)

> The Stolen Valor Act revised and toughened a law that forbids anyone to wear a military medal that was not earned. The revised measure sailed through Congress in late 2006, *receiving unanimous approval * in the Senate.


So a law passed unanimously by a group who, arguably, care only about being re-elected and so do what the majority of vocal electors want...

...is being challenged by a group who, arguably, care only about the financial gravy train of keeping a legal challenge going.

The fact that any elected group could find unanimity on _any_ subject should speak volumes to the parasite lawyers involved in this   :


----------



## mariomike (8 Feb 2010)

This challenge may change violation of the Act from a misdemeanor to a felony.

"Hollywood cares more about its stars than the Defense Department about its own.":
http://maggiesfarm.anotherdotcom.com/archives/12479-Hollywood-cares-more-for-its-vets-honors-than-the-Defense-Department.html

A similar story about bogus PoW medal and benefits claimants: "*It's stealing from the dead*," he says. "It's a form of sacrilege.":
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=7314175

Of interest:
President Johnson was officially awarded the Silver Star. He always wore it on his lapel, and wasn't shy about waving that lapel in peoples faces. 
However, his biographer, Robert Cato wrote: "The most you can say about Lyndon Johnson and his Silver Star is that it is surely one of the most undeserved Silver Stars in history, because if you accept everything that he said, he was still in action for no more than 13 minutes and only as an observer. Men who flew many missions, brave men, never got a Silver Star."
In other words, in this particular case, a medal was awarded for seemingly political reasons.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Aug 2010)

Sadly, the legal challenge to the _Stolen Valor Act_ now serves to strengthen the posers.  

Link



> Appeals court rules Stolen Valor Act unconstitutional
> Bill Mears, CNN August 18, 2010 1:13 p.m. EDT
> 
> Washington (CNN) -- Lying about military honors is not a crime, a federal appeals court has ruled, tossing out the prosecution of a California public official who falsely claimed to have won the prestigious Medal of Honor.
> ...



Complete article at link, above


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Aug 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Of interest:
> President Johnson was officially awarded the Silver Star. He always wore it on his lapel, and wasn't shy about waving that lapel in peoples faces.
> However, his biographer, Robert Cato wrote: "The most you can say about Lyndon Johnson and his Silver Star is that it is surely one of the most undeserved Silver Stars in history, because if you accept everything that he said, he was still in action for no more than 13 minutes and only as an observer. Men who flew many missions, brave men, never got a Silver Star."
> In other words, in this particular case, a medal was awarded for seemingly political reasons.


It does seem to fall within the guidelines pertaining to American decorations:  Silver Star 
 and the  Citation  is clear.


----------



## Gravja (30 Aug 2010)

Seems to be alot of this going around lately.  

Heres another link.  Hope its not a repost but here.  This individual was caught aswell.

http://www.georgiapacking.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=49635


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Aug 2010)

Gravja said:
			
		

> Seems to be alot of this going around lately.
> 
> Heres another link.  Hope its not a repost but here.  This individual was caught aswell.
> 
> http://www.georgiapacking.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=49635



Kinda looks like this guy


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Aug 2010)

> The 9th Circuit U.S. Court of Appeals ruled 2-1 there was inadequate "compelling governmental interest" when Congress passed the Stolen Valor Act in 2006.



Then the court has it wrong. 

The compelling interest is the people's. Ergo, as the constitution proclaims "government by the people, for the people" there *is* a compelling governmental interest, and the law should stand.


----------



## Journeyman (31 Aug 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Then the court has it wrong.
> 
> The compelling interest is the people's. Ergo, as the constitution proclaims "government by the people, for the people" there *is* a compelling governmental interest, and the law should stand.


It makes my day when I read a post where the contributor has thought through his opinion before posting. 

Thank you. "Role model" MilPoints inbound.   :nod:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (31 Aug 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Then the court has it wrong.
> 
> The compelling interest is the people's. Ergo, as the constitution proclaims *"government by the people, for the people"* there is a compelling governmental interest, and the law should stand.



It would be more compelling if you had quoted the Constitution of the United States rather than the Gettysburg Address, which, though one of the finest examples of oratory in history, is not binding on the laws enacted by the United States Congress.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (31 Aug 2010)

> The 9th Circuit U.S. Court of Appeals ruled 2-1 there was inadequate "compelling governmental interest" when Congress passed the Stolen Valor Act in 2006.





> Then the court has it wrong.
> The compelling interest is the people's.



It may not be the court that got it wrong but the person who wrote the story.  The decision of the Ninth Circuit is long; with the dissent, it runs to 76 pages.  However, my conclusion is that they didn’t say the government doesn't have a “compelling interest” but rather the act as written does not permit the government to achieve the desired result of that interest without drastically infringing on the existing interpretation of the First Amendment.

http://lawprofessors.typepad.com/files/08-50345.pdf  (download as PDF)


> [17] The asserted governmental interest at issue in the Act
> is to prevent “fraudulent claims” about receipt of military
> honors, such claims causing “damage the reputation and
> meaning of such decorations and medals.” Stolen Valor Act
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (31 Aug 2010)

OK Blackadder, OK.....I'll give you some MilPoints too   ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Aug 2010)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> It would be more compelling if you had quoted the Constitution of the United States rather than the Gettysburg Address, which, though one of the finest examples of oratory in history, is not binding on the laws enacted by the United States Congress.



D'oh. Notwithstanding, my argument still has merit.

That's what I get for posting after a long nightshift.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Aug 2010)

It likely wouldn't have made it to court except the Walt it refers to is in lockdown and able to spend taxpayer dollars fighting whatever legal battle he wishes at no cost or infringement to himself.


----------



## CARPE_DIEM (3 Sep 2010)

I was playing playstation 3 online the other day and was talking to a current member of 2 CDO...I thought they were disbanded after Somalia. But no...according to said game player that's just what the gov't WANTS us to think. I'm no expert (I start BMQ on saturday) but there are alot of people out there claiming to be Afghanistan war vets, 19 year old x Airborne and so  on. Is there a stolen valor law or something like it in Canada?


----------



## 57Chevy (3 Sep 2010)

CARPE_DIEM said:
			
		

> Is there a stolen valor law or something like it in Canada?



Yes there is.......commonly known as the Criminal Code

 (Section 419 of the criminal code of Canada)
Unlawful use of military uniforms or certificates

419. Every one who without lawful authority, the proof of which lies on him,
(a) wears a uniform of the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force or a uniform that is so similar to the uniform of any of those forces that it is likely to be mistaken therefor,
(b) wears a distinctive mark relating to wounds received or service performed in war, or a military medal, ribbon, badge, chevron or any decoration or order that is awarded for war services, or any imitation thereof, or any mark or device or thing that is likely to be mistaken for any such mark, medal, ribbon, badge, chevron, decoration or order,
(c) has in his possession a certificate of discharge, certificate of release, statement of service or identity card from the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force that has not been issued to and does not belong to him, or
(d) has in his possession a commission or warrant or a certificate of discharge, certificate of release, statement of service or identity card, issued to an officer or a person in or who has been in the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force, that contains any alteration that is not verified by the initials of the officer who issued it, or by the initials of an officer thereto lawfully authorized,
is guilty of an offence punishable on summary conviction.
R.S., c. C-34, s. 377.


----------

